# What RR's aren't represented enough?



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*What Class-I RR's do you miss out on?*
Which ones need to be represented more?
(past & present)._

For me, it's the NYNH&H...
I grew up with the New Haven Railroad, all the way through its McGinnis days, and through all the decrepit equipment they railed beyond the end of their lives.
Nostalgia is not abated by time.
Except for the outstanding Rapido PA/B, FL, and passenger cars, I've tried to get my hands on every brand of New Haven and NYNH&H _freight_ rolling stock I could find.
Accurail produced some, e.g., gondolas, and Kadee offers some boxcars, and InterMountain too, but not much more.
I'm sure others feel slighted as well.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Central Railroad of New Jersey*,


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Northern Alberta Railways (NAR)…..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Illinois Central, pre-GMO merger.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Illinois Central, pre-GMO merger.


I agree. Also maybe DMIR.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> _*What Class-I RR's do you miss out on?*
> Which ones need to be represented more?
> (past & present)._
> 
> ...



The Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul & Pacific (Milwaukee Rd.) For a class 1 transcontinental, it has remarkably few models available.

Traction Fan


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I wish someone like bli or bachmann would come up with a modern version of either the blue goose or the Milwaukee road f7 class Hudson. I will model the Hiawatha one day just can’t justify the $400 plus for the rivarossi version or the even more expensive overland brass version for motive power


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

L&N, I really wanted to do the L&N Hummingbird. But there isn't a lot out there, I do see them once in a while. It's even worse in N scale. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

In my old stomping grounds there was the New York, Ontario and Western Railroad that serviced a 500 mile stretch from Weehawken, NJ to Oswego, NY that went belly up in the late 50's. Mainly used for servicing the industries in the Mohawk Valley and Oswego River Valley it had a rich history locally!! On some old sidings in Oswego there were abandoned F3's that were due for the scrap yard when the Railway went belly up and sold off all its inventory. One 44 Ton Switcher was purchased by The Columbia Mills Paper shade Company in Minetto NY. that Switcher rumbled by our apartment buliding 3-4 times a week coming too and fro with Box & Coal Cars for 17 years until we moved and the Mill closed. Here is a look alike 44 Ton Switcher in Duluth GA. Railroad Museum and probably the only remaining piece of NY,O,& W History!!


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

P&LE and Wabash. At least not a whole lot in the higher end models.


----------



## Cosmo706 (Mar 13, 2017)

Boston & Albany!


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> Northern Alberta Railways (NAR)…..
> View attachment 562062
> 
> View attachment 562063
> ...





Old_Hobo said:


> Northern Alberta Railways (NAR)…..
> View attachment 562062
> 
> View attachment 562063
> ...


At least in N scale - and probably in HO as well - there are models of all three of the rolling stock items you show.
• GP-9 by Atlas as a special release through Prairie Shadows in several road numbers.
• GMD-1 from Rapido Trains. Several road numbers, and both DC and DCC sound versions were made.
• Bay window van from Bluford Shops with correct half-height window. They even have the exact number you show - 13006 - and a couple others! Heads-up: Athearn also has done the NAR van, but using an incorrect full height bay window.
There are also the 50-foot double door ribbed boxcars. Roundhouse made a separate car and Pacific Western Rail Systems did a four pack special run with Micro-Trains.








Another heads up: Concor did a real foobie brown 40-steel boxcar with a sloppy logo and a wrong number. Avoid this one!
There are also decals available for NAR passenger cars from Black Cat decals.
- Railtunes


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And all long sold out, which is why I say they should do more…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*UTAH Railway*_...
Class III, but they filled a lot of coal drags.
I have all 18 of these discontinued Tangents, but nobody else currently produces them.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Southern Railway*
A glaring example of neglect._

The Sou was the first American railroad to be _totally_ and _completely_ converted to diesel in the 1950's.
It's attractive diesel paint schemes and colorful cabs are sorely lacking in the hobby.
I have a Bachmann RS3 in Southern Ry paint that needs some salvaging, but that's the extent of it... And as many cabs as I have, there's not a single Sou among them.
Since I have several NS diesels and dozens of rolling stock, it'd make sense to have some of those roots to connect then-and-now together.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Southern had a main line that came through my home town. We had Illinois Central, L&N, Southern, and St. Louis & O'Fallon


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

St louis iron mountain and southern.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Penn Central probably because it was such a no frills paint scheme. When I had my layout in New York I modeled it because I could run NYC, PRR and NH rolling stock together and it was prototypical.


----------



## East Houston (Feb 18, 2021)

The Bessemer and Lake Erie ran mainly between Pittsburg and Erie, Pa. Coal one way, iron ore the other, rarely an empty car.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Cosmo706 said:


> Boston & Albany!


YES!!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*C&EI*
(for selfish reasons)._

The C&EI shared many rails with the SP, Frisco, and Cotton Belt, (from the St.Louis hub) and many cabooses were deadheaded back-and-forth between them.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> *Southern Railway*
> A glaring example of neglect.


You must be referring to current offerings. Even so there's plenty out there. Perhaps not exactly what you are looking for, but the name is far from neglected.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Soviet Railways. The gauge is a little off. Perhaps the idea was that foreign invaders could not co-opt their rail lines in an invasion. 

This is the only model train with Soviet provenance I've come across. Because of the high level of manufacture, I suspect it might have been done by PIKO, at the time an East German model firm.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

*guilford rail systems
a small class 2 that ran from ny to maine had sd26s & sd 45 & gp9s till the mid 2ks but was renamed PAN AM LOL*
they too are under represented


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Pan Am was an odd duck. For starters, they actually went out and bought the rights to use the old Pan American airlines logo. Why in the world would you spend capital on that??? No imagination to come up with a name/logo???


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Chops said:


> Pan Am was an odd duck. For starters, they actually went out and bought the rights to use the old Pan American airlines logo. Why in the world would you spend capital on that??? No imagination to come up with a name/logo???


I agree. It was an Airline and always will be in my mind. When CSX takes over this spring (Maybe, should be) it'll be gone anyway.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

And then there was a railroad named Seaboard Air Line.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There have been a few SAL models, or derivatives thereof….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks but my Seaboard Air Line comment was relating to that railroad using the Pan Am airline name in posts #25 & 26.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Chops said:


> Pan Am was an odd duck. For starters, they actually went out and bought the rights to use the old Pan American airlines logo. Why in the world would you spend capital on that??? No imagination to come up with a name/logo???


Because it's instant recognition. They now are associated with a known brand. Not sure how well that worked out in this case, but that's the marketing idea anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Gramps said:


> And then there was a railroad named Seaboard Air Line.


In the days before air travel, _air line_ was a common term for the shortest distance between two points: a straight line drawn through the air (or on a map), ignoring natural obstacles (i. e., "as the crow flies"). Hence, a number of 19th century railroads used _air line_ in their titles to suggest that their routes were shorter than those of competing roads: see list at Air-line railroad.

The Seaboard never owned an airplane. In 1940 the railroad proposed the creation of "Seaboard Airlines", but this idea was struck down by the Interstate Commerce Commission as violating federal anti-trust legislation.

During a spate of interest in aviation shares on Wall Street following Charles A. Lindbergh's trans-Atlantic flight in 1927, Seaboard Air Line shares actually attracted some investor curiosity because of the name's aviation-related connotations; only after noticing that Seaboard Air Line was actually a railroad did investors lose interest.









Seaboard Air Line Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Chops said:


> Pan Am was an odd duck. For starters, they actually went out and bought the rights to use the old Pan American airlines logo. Why in the world would you spend capital on that??? No imagination to come up with a name/logo???


Athearn just announced some passenger cars in Pan Am paint….


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Must be the Office Car Special 😊


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

East Houston said:


> The Bessemer and Lake Erie ran mainly between Pittsburg and Erie, Pa. Coal one way, iron ore the other, rarely an empty car.


The Bessemer needs some new "runs" by mfg's...I grew up in Greenville. Oh, by the way you left the "h" off of Pittsburgh


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Gramps said:


> And then there was a railroad named Seaboard Air Line.


There were a lot of "Air Line" railroads.









Air-line railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

When I moved to Indiana in my teens, I often seen the Indiana Harbor Belt railroad pass across the street from the prairie in front of the home we rented.
This railroad is still in business today too!!!!! 
See this link, Indiana Harbor Belt Railroad!

_The Indiana Harbor Belt (IHB) was formed in 1907 through several smaller systems operating around Chicago. The IHB's earliest predecessor was the East Chicago Belt Railroad, which began operations in 1896 serving the Indiana state line and Grasselli. After the Chicago Junction Railway lost its lease of the ECB in the fall of 1907 the latter railroad acquired the former's interest in the Chicago, Hammond & Western and Terminal Railroads. Thus, the ECB, CH&W, and Terminal railroads came to form the Indiana Harbor Belt (virtually all of which was financially backed in some form by initial parent, New York Central)._











I was very close to modeling the line as it only services a short area of the SW coast of Lake Michigan.









Alias, the line wasn't represented by the model railroad good enough for me to give up modeling the Santa Fe.
Atlas now makes some things representing the line like this....









Walters......









AHM O scale tin set....









I think it would be a cool line to model, wish I could have found more to acquire before I decided on modeling the Santa Fe.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

cv_acr said:


> There were a lot of "Air Line" railroads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, see post #29 as to why I posted that.


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy (12 mo ago)

traction fan said:


> The Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul & Pacific (Milwaukee Rd.) For a class 1 transcontinental, it has remarkably few models available.
> 
> Traction Fan


yeah i model milwaukee/great northern in G scale and their is litterly nothing except a GP30 and SD40-2 in G scale


----------



## Sycan Junction (7 mo ago)

Fort Worth and Denver 
Colorado and Southern
Denver South Park and Pacific
NC&STL (Be cool if someone would Make 576)


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

LateStarter said:


> _Which ones need to be represented more?
> (past & present)._


All of them!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Actually, the B&O seems a bit under-mentioned.. The very first railroad, before the transcontinental RR even, and yet it seems like it's not brought up much...Maybe I'm wrong...Just seems that way...
Second, perhaps is the Great Northern with its Little Joes under catenary..
Third could be Cotton Belt...


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Kansas City Southern is one which is rather under-represented, I think.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Have to disagree that the Great Northern is under represented…..there are literally *tons* of GN equipment, in all scales, out there…..


----------

